# [adsl-start] disconnection problems

## kpoman

Hello

we have an adsl connexion, using adsl-start script, and when we get disconnected the script doesnt restart the connexion !

I could see this on the logs:

```

firewall log # cat messages | grep -i ppp

Nov 21 08:23:02 firewall PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Nov 21 08:23:03 firewall pppd[6918]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 08:23:03 firewall pppd[6918]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 08:23:03 firewall pppd[6918]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 08:23:27 firewall pppoe[7198]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Nov 21 08:23:27 firewall pppoe[7198]: PPP session is 2789

Nov 21 08:23:27 firewall pppd[6918]: PAP authentication succeeded

Nov 21 08:23:28 firewall pppd[6918]: local  IP address 168.226.35.14

Nov 21 08:23:28 firewall pppd[6918]: remote IP address 200.51.241.233

Nov 21 08:23:30 firewall pppd[8189]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 08:23:30 firewall pppd[8189]: Using interface ppp1

Nov 21 08:23:30 firewall pppd[8189]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 08:24:01 firewall pppd[8189]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 08:24:01 firewall pppd[8189]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 08:24:01 firewall pppd[8189]: Using interface ppp1

Nov 21 08:24:01 firewall pppd[8189]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 08:24:05 firewall pppoe[8193]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 08:24:06 firewall pppd[8189]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 08:24:06 firewall pppd[8189]: Exit.

Nov 21 08:24:36 firewall pppoe[8400]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:43:28 firewall pppd[6918]: No response to 3 echo-requests

Nov 21 13:43:28 firewall pppd[6918]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.

Nov 21 13:43:28 firewall pppd[6918]: Connect time 320.0 minutes.

Nov 21 13:43:28 firewall pppd[6918]: Sent 12889979 bytes, received 66416619 bytes.

Nov 21 13:43:34 firewall pppd[6918]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:43:34 firewall pppd[6918]: Modem hangup

Nov 21 13:43:39 firewall pppoe[7198]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 2789: Input/output error

Nov 21 13:43:39 firewall pppoe[7198]: Sent PADT

Nov 21 13:43:39 firewall pppd[6918]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:43:44 firewall pppd[9081]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:43:44 firewall pppd[9081]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:43:44 firewall pppd[9081]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:44:15 firewall pppd[9081]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:44:15 firewall pppd[9081]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:44:15 firewall pppd[9081]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:44:15 firewall pppd[9081]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:44:19 firewall pppoe[9085]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:44:20 firewall pppd[9081]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:44:20 firewall pppd[9081]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:44:25 firewall pppd[9125]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:44:25 firewall pppd[9125]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:44:25 firewall pppd[9125]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:44:25 firewall pppoe[9097]: PADS: System-Error: No resources

Nov 21 13:44:56 firewall pppd[9125]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:44:56 firewall pppd[9125]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:44:56 firewall pppd[9125]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:44:56 firewall pppd[9125]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:45:00 firewall pppoe[9129]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:45:01 firewall pppd[9125]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:45:01 firewall pppd[9125]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:45:06 firewall pppd[9169]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:45:06 firewall pppd[9169]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:45:06 firewall pppd[9169]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:45:31 firewall pppoe[9141]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:45:37 firewall pppd[9169]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:45:37 firewall pppd[9169]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:45:37 firewall pppd[9169]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:45:37 firewall pppd[9169]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:45:41 firewall pppoe[9173]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:45:42 firewall pppd[9169]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:45:42 firewall pppd[9169]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:45:47 firewall pppd[9213]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:45:47 firewall pppd[9213]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:45:47 firewall pppd[9213]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:46:12 firewall pppoe[9185]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:46:18 firewall pppd[9213]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:46:18 firewall pppd[9213]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:46:18 firewall pppd[9213]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:46:18 firewall pppd[9213]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:46:22 firewall pppoe[9217]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:46:23 firewall pppd[9213]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:46:23 firewall pppd[9213]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:46:28 firewall pppd[9257]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:46:28 firewall pppd[9257]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:46:28 firewall pppd[9257]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:46:58 firewall pppoe[9229]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Nov 21 13:46:59 firewall pppd[9257]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:46:59 firewall pppd[9257]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:46:59 firewall pppd[9257]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:46:59 firewall pppd[9257]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:47:03 firewall pppoe[9261]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:47:04 firewall pppd[9257]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:47:04 firewall pppd[9257]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:47:09 firewall pppd[9301]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:47:09 firewall pppd[9301]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:47:09 firewall pppd[9301]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:47:34 firewall pppoe[9273]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:47:40 firewall pppd[9301]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:47:40 firewall pppd[9301]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:47:40 firewall pppd[9301]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:47:40 firewall pppd[9301]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:47:44 firewall pppoe[9305]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:47:45 firewall pppd[9301]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:47:45 firewall pppd[9301]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:47:50 firewall pppd[9345]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:47:50 firewall pppd[9345]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:47:50 firewall pppd[9345]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:48:15 firewall pppoe[9317]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:48:21 firewall pppd[9345]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:48:21 firewall pppd[9345]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:48:21 firewall pppd[9345]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:48:21 firewall pppd[9345]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:48:25 firewall pppoe[9349]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:48:26 firewall pppd[9345]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:48:26 firewall pppd[9345]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:48:31 firewall pppd[9389]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:48:31 firewall pppd[9389]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:48:31 firewall pppd[9389]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:48:56 firewall pppoe[9361]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:49:02 firewall pppd[9389]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:49:02 firewall pppd[9389]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:49:02 firewall pppd[9389]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:49:02 firewall pppd[9389]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:49:07 firewall pppd[9389]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:49:07 firewall pppd[9389]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:49:11 firewall pppoe[9393]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Nov 21 13:49:12 firewall pppd[9433]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:49:12 firewall pppd[9433]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:49:12 firewall pppd[9433]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:49:37 firewall pppoe[9405]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:49:43 firewall pppd[9433]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:49:43 firewall pppd[9433]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:49:43 firewall pppd[9433]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:49:43 firewall pppd[9433]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:49:47 firewall pppoe[9437]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:49:48 firewall pppd[9433]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:49:48 firewall pppd[9433]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:49:53 firewall pppd[9477]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:49:53 firewall pppd[9477]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:49:53 firewall pppd[9477]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:49:58 firewall pppoe[9481]: PADS: System-Error: No resources

Nov 21 13:49:58 firewall pppd[9477]: Modem hangup

Nov 21 13:49:58 firewall pppd[9477]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:49:58 firewall pppd[9477]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:50:03 firewall pppd[9514]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:50:03 firewall pppd[9514]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:50:03 firewall pppd[9514]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:50:28 firewall pppoe[9449]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:50:34 firewall pppd[9514]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:50:34 firewall pppd[9514]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:50:34 firewall pppd[9514]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:50:34 firewall pppd[9514]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:50:38 firewall pppoe[9518]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:50:39 firewall pppd[9514]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:50:39 firewall pppd[9514]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:50:44 firewall pppd[9558]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:50:44 firewall pppd[9558]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:50:44 firewall pppd[9558]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:51:15 firewall pppd[9558]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:51:15 firewall pppd[9558]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:51:15 firewall pppd[9558]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:51:15 firewall pppd[9558]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

Nov 21 13:51:19 firewall pppoe[9530]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:51:20 firewall pppd[9558]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:51:20 firewall pppd[9558]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:51:25 firewall pppd[9602]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:51:25 firewall pppd[9602]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:51:25 firewall pppd[9602]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:51:34 firewall pppoe[9562]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Nov 21 13:51:50 firewall pppoe[9574]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:51:56 firewall pppd[9602]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:51:56 firewall pppd[9602]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:51:56 firewall pppd[9602]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:51:56 firewall pppd[9602]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:52:01 firewall pppd[9602]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:52:01 firewall pppd[9602]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:52:06 firewall pppd[9646]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:52:06 firewall pppd[9646]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:52:06 firewall pppd[9646]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 13:52:09 firewall pppoe[9618]: PADS: System-Error: No resources

Nov 21 13:52:29 firewall pppoe[9606]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:52:37 firewall pppd[9646]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:52:37 firewall pppd[9646]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:52:37 firewall pppd[9646]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:52:37 firewall pppd[9646]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:52:42 firewall pppd[9646]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:52:42 firewall pppd[9646]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:52:44 firewall pppoe[9650]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:52:47 firewall pppd[9690]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:52:47 firewall pppd[9690]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:52:47 firewall pppd[9690]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:53:38 firewall PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Nov 21 13:53:39 firewall pppd[6924]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:53:39 firewall pppd[6924]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:53:39 firewall pppd[6924]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:54:10 firewall pppd[6924]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:54:10 firewall pppd[6924]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:54:10 firewall pppd[6924]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:54:10 firewall pppd[6924]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:54:10 firewall pppoe[7616]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Nov 21 13:54:10 firewall pppoe[7616]: PPP session is 4483

Nov 21 13:54:11 firewall pppoe[7616]: recv (receivePacket): Network is down

Nov 21 13:54:11 firewall pppoe[7616]: recv (receivePacket): Network is down

Nov 21 13:54:11 firewall pppoe[7130]: recv (receivePacket): Network is down

Nov 21 13:54:11 firewall pppoe[7616]: send (sendPacket): Network is down

Nov 21 13:54:15 firewall pppd[6924]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:54:15 firewall pppd[6924]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:54:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 13:54:15 firewall pppd[8278]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 13:54:15 firewall pppd[8278]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:54:15 firewall pppd[8278]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 13:54:31 firewall pppoe[7130]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:54:46 firewall pppd[8278]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 13:54:46 firewall pppd[8278]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 13:54:46 firewall pppd[8278]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 13:54:46 firewall pppd[8278]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 13:54:50 firewall pppoe[8282]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:54:51 firewall pppd[8278]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 13:54:51 firewall pppd[8278]: Exit.

Nov 21 13:55:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 13:55:30 firewall pppoe[8474]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 13:56:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 13:57:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 13:58:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 13:59:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:00:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:01:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:02:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:03:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:04:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:05:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:06:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:07:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:08:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:09:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:10:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:11:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:12:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:13:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:14:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:15:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:16:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:17:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:18:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:19:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:20:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:21:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:22:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:23:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:24:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:25:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:26:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:27:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:28:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:29:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:30:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:31:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:32:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:33:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:34:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:35:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:36:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:37:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:38:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:39:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:40:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:41:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:42:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:43:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:44:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:45:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:46:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:47:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:48:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:49:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:50:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:51:15 firewall noip2[8218]: Can't get status for ppp0. (19)

Nov 21 14:52:47 firewall PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Nov 21 14:52:48 firewall pppd[6900]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 14:52:48 firewall pppd[6900]: Using interface ppp0

Nov 21 14:52:48 firewall pppd[6900]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Nov 21 14:52:53 firewall pppoe[6940]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Nov 21 14:52:53 firewall pppoe[6940]: PPP session is 4765

Nov 21 14:52:54 firewall pppd[6900]: PAP authentication succeeded

Nov 21 14:52:54 firewall pppd[6900]: local  IP address 168.226.35.14

Nov 21 14:52:54 firewall pppd[6900]: remote IP address 200.51.241.233

Nov 21 14:52:57 firewall pppd[8063]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Nov 21 14:52:57 firewall pppd[8063]: Using interface ppp1

Nov 21 14:52:57 firewall pppd[8063]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 21 14:53:28 firewall pppd[8063]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Nov 21 14:53:28 firewall pppd[8063]: Connection terminated.

Nov 21 14:53:28 firewall pppd[8063]: Using interface ppp1

Nov 21 14:53:28 firewall pppd[8063]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/2

Nov 21 14:53:32 firewall pppoe[8067]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Nov 21 14:53:33 firewall pppd[8063]: tcflush failed: Bad file descriptor

Nov 21 14:53:33 firewall pppd[8063]: Exit.

Nov 21 14:54:03 firewall pppoe[8274]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

firewall log #

```

----------

## tuxmin

This is a well known bug in ppp-2.4.3. Go back to 2.4.2 or try 2.4.4 from CVS. Both work for me.

Hth, Alex!!!

----------

## tnt

is that bug solved because I have the same problem?

----------

